# Amplificador qsc 3800 watts



## stan1975 (Dic 27, 2009)

hola amigos yo quiero armar este amplificador pero mi duda es si es 3800 w por canal , ya que he visto poderes de 5000w y le conectan 4 bocinas cerwin vega  de 8 omhs y en total dan 2 omhs por canal y los podereres los trabajan a un 95 % de su capacidad entonces quiero armar  un poder de 6000w para que trabaje 3000w por canal y asi los trabaje a un 70% de su capacidad para no forzar mucho el amplificador y se mantega la misma potencia que un 5000. he visto en el foro varios diseños ya funcionando pero no dan el pcb mi solicitud es si ya armaron  uno de esa capacidad y ya funcionando yo les compro el pcb, esquema y referencia de componentes ,y lo que se necesite, saludos y gracias


----------



## castro (Dic 27, 2009)

stan ; para que quieres tanto sonido?


----------



## stan1975 (Dic 27, 2009)

hola gracias por contestar lo que pasa que he visto que un poder trabaja bien sin distorcion y sin calentamiento si lo trabajas a un 80 % de su capacidad entonces quiero armar uno de 3000w por canal  apara que tenga potencia de sobra y no se caliente nada  como si no tuviera carga me van a prestar un poder que dice que es de 2500 w rms  por canal a 2 omhs  a este le conectan 4 bocinas cerwin vega de 8 omhs por canal en total 8 bocinas por los dos canales   y  casi no se calientan a 95 % de la capacidad del poder  pero lo quiero subir a 3000W RMS por canal  para trabajarlo a un 80 % que es lo que usan actualmente los grupos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 27, 2009)

stan1975 dijo:


> hola gracias por contestar lo que pasa que he visto que un poder trabaja bien sin distorcion y sin calentamiento si lo trabajas a un 80 % de su capacidad entonces quiero armar uno de 3000w por canal  apara que tenga potencia de sobra y no se caliente nada  como si no tuviera carga me van a prestar un poder que dice que es de 2500 w rms  por canal a 2 omhs  a este le conectan 4 bocinas cerwin vega de 8 omhs por canal en total 8 bocinas por los dos canales   y  casi no se calientan a 95 % de la capacidad del poder  pero lo quiero subir a 3000W RMS por canal  para trabajarlo a un 80 % que es lo que usan actualmente los grupos



Es muy malo tener que usar un solo Amplificador de mucha potencia para usarlo al 90%.
Es mejor tener 2 amplificadores de 750W por canal a 8 Ohms. Así en las 4 Cerwin tendrás un global total de 3kW.
Es mucho el riesgo que se corre en un evento.

Saludos!!!


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Dic 27, 2009)

Ese amplificador es de 600w a 4ohm por canal,yo hace mucho tiempo intente armarlo pero por aca esta llegando mucho componente falso,entonces lo deje de lado porque son 20 transistores que hay que ponerle,y si son piratas........ este amplificador funciona con transistores de encapsulado metalico TO-3 pero yo hice un diseño para transistores plasticos como el 2sc3281,lastimosamente ese numero lo falsificaron,su complementario era de color verde y una vez tuve un problema con varios de ellos en una prueba de bajo voltaje(+40/-40v),explotaban cuando le ponia volumen al amplificador.Despues lei que esos transistores verdes no los habia vuelto a fabricar toshiba hace 9 años atras y que los que habia por ahi no eran fiables...
El otro problema que tuve fue la fuente.Para hacer un stereo salia muy costosa y pesada,un transformador de hierro de 1200w minimo
Ese amplificador trabaja muy bien,pero es viejo,qsc ha sacado modelos mucho mas potentes que ese.

De todas formas trabajar con amplificadores asi de ese tamaño es cosa seria! hay que saber que es lo que se esta haciendo porque un error aqui si cuesta mucho $$$$$

Otro dia estaba reparando un amplificador pv1.3k(peavey) de similar potencia que este, y la misma historia,transistores que explotaban cuando se le agregaba volumen,y no se pudo arreglar por los componentes falsos.Desde ese momento empece a investigar amplificadores en clase d y llegue a la conclusion de que no se necesitan 20 transistores ni discipadores gigantes para producir escazos 500w y con esos voltajes tan altos y peligrosos. Date una vuelta por acá: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/

Este amplificador puede superar tranquilamente a todos esos viejos qsc, peavey en muchos aspectos.....su armado es sencillo,viene con su pcb y sus tips de armado,pero hay que ser habil con los ajustes finales que este requiere,no son como en los amplificadores clase ab.Seria recomendable leer un poco sobre ese sistema de amplificacion,es muy interesante,y tambien sobre fuentes conmutadas,tienen muchas ventajas respecto a las lineales.

Amplificador clase D +fuente conmutada: la combinacion perfecta!

Un detalle adicional,no es buena idea llevar al tope la capacidad de los parlantes,por mas que sean finos y potentes, empezaran a deteriorarse,yo recomendaria maximo 300w reales por parlante y sigue siendo exagerado, tengo varios peavey de la serie black widow de 350w reales y el esmalte de sus bobinas esta quemado parcialmente con apenas 200w que le he puesto


----------



## stan1975 (Dic 28, 2009)

oye amigo gracias por tus aportes ya revise el amplificador clase D y no creo que en mexico vendan el integrado IR2110 de todos modos gracias  y que opinas de este amplificador y podria utilizar el transistor 2SC5200 en lugar de los mj15024, saludos

PD: En cuanto me presten el amplificador que dice que es 2500 w rms por canal subo fotos de el y voy a medir sus voltaje y que transistores utiliza.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 28, 2009)

stan1975 dijo:


> oye amigo gracias por tus aportes ya revise el amplificador clase D y no creo que en mexico vendan el integrado IR2110 de todos modos gracias  y que opinas de este amplificador y podria utilizar el transistor 2SC5200 en lugar de los mj15024, saludos
> 
> PD: En cuanto me presten el amplificador que dice que es 2500 w rms por canal subo fotos de el y voy a medir sus voltaje y que transistores utiliza.



Compañero, hay info de que ElectronicaAG tiene ese IC, puedes usar su hermano IR2113, yo lo tengo montado con ese IC y la verdad que es una maravilla. Claro, es cuestión de hacerlo muy bien ya que a la primera arranca. Tengo unas fotos en mi albúm por si las quieres ver. 

Suerte y saludos!!!


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Dic 28, 2009)

stan1975 dijo:


> oye amigo gracias por tus aportes ya revise el amplificador clase D y no creo que en mexico vendan el integrado IR2110 de todos modos gracias y que opinas de este amplificador y podria utilizar el transistor 2SC5200 en lugar de los mj15024, saludos
> 
> PD: En cuanto me presten el amplificador que dice que es 2500 w rms por canal subo fotos de el y voy a medir sus voltaje y que transistores utiliza.


Ese amplificador no creo que sea capaz de producir 1000w por canal,tendria que bajarse a 2 ohm y ni hablar de lo que puede pasar cuando eso suceda,necesita voltajes altos para lograr por lo menos unos 500w,es clase ab cuasicomplementario,aca te tejo un diagrama de un amplificador de 400w reales,muy famoso por estas tierras por su fortaleza y calidad.

Ahh y uno de 1000w reales a 4 ohm,mis respetos para quien lo arme y le dure

Se necesita mucho para obtener tan poco...


----------



## stan1975 (Dic 28, 2009)

hola amigos gracias por sus aportaciones el AV1000 se ve bien, lo tomare como alternativa  para empezar la construccion, pero encontre esta pagina es un amplificador PSS 2400:

http://www.profsoundsystem.com/indexuk.php?rubrique=gammeaudiopro

agrego tambien su diagrama y componentes; que opinan de este en especial pss2400 es realmente la potencia de 1200w rms por canal y con cuanto voltaje debe ser alimentado para dar esa potencia; por otro lado yo se que son muchas preguntas que he hecho pero muy agradecido por sus repuestas y seguro que seran recompensadas en un futuro, saludos.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Dic 29, 2009)

para producir 1200w por canal necesita por lo menos 100v por rama y buena ventilacion

aqui algo para hacerse una idea de cuanto se necesita y que se necesita para producir los 1200w tranquilamente
http://www.qscaudio.com/support/library/schems/Current/RMX%20Series/RMX5050.pdf me consta que suena bastante fuerte


----------



## stan1975 (Ene 15, 2010)

hola amigos primeramente lo que voy a publicar no es con el fin de ofensa a a quien lo hizo mis respetos a esa persona solo lo ago con el fin de analizar por que como lo comente yo quiero armar uno y quiero tomar partes de diferentes amplificadores y formar uno, bueno a qui les dejo las fotos de un amplificador que me prestaron haber que opinan este amplificador entrega una potencia de 2500 watts rms por canal a 2 0hms, las dos fotos que muestro de las placas es solamente  un canal usa 24 transistores en un salo canal, 12 transistores 2SC5200 y 12 transistores 2SA1943 su alimentacion es de +-83 voltios y el transformador  es de 1KV y usa protecciones de 15 amp de esas que las restableces como los breaker, me di a la tarea de sacar su diagrama y es parecido al qsc1700 solo que lo modificaron dejen comentarles que a este amplificador le conectan 4 bocinas cerwin vega de 22 pulgadas y cada una de 600 watts y conectadas en pararelo la carga conectada con todo y cable  hacia el poder marca 2.4 ohms  y ya trabajando la saturacion casi no se nota,  ahora  tambien muestro el diagrama de 1500 kW y mi pregunta es que modificaciones se le pueden hacer para que trabaje a 2 ohms, saludos


----------



## my chifildrama (Ene 15, 2010)

no me jodas!!! con equipos como esos superan una soltadora de arco jajajajaa!!
io estoy en construcción de uno de 200W por canal a 8ohms y me siento intimidado ajjajaja
podrían imaginar hacer un equipo de al menos 1000W reales por canal pero con válvulas? !!!!

por cierto tengo pensado hacer una corneta de mas de un metro jajaja seria genial no? a 8 homs para estos amplificadores monstruosos... jiuf
suerte con estos titanes....


----------



## stan1975 (Ene 15, 2010)

hola amigo gracias por tu aportacion, aqui te muestro el amplificador completo con sus dos canales, saludos


----------



## palomo (Ene 15, 2010)

stan1975 dijo:


> hola amigo gracias por tu aportacion, aqui te muestro el amplificador completo con sus dos canales, saludos



 hola compatriota, serias tan hamable de compartir el diagrama original de este poder se ve interesante para llevarlo a cabo, por el PCB no ay problema me gusata diseñarlos a mi estilo, solo con el diagrama me doy por bien servido y sus caracteristicas en el voltaje de alimentacion  veamos si no se me olvida nada, haaa y el diagrama de la fuente ya que pude observar que lleva doble puente de diodos.


Saludos.


----------



## stan1975 (Ene 15, 2010)

hola amigo este amplificador no tengo el diagrama original,lo que tengo  lo saque de la placa y  te paso con gusto solo deja hacerlo en la pc miestras revisa el qsc1700, es parecido solo que cambiaron  valores de algunos componentes, muy pronto lo subire, saludos


----------



## palomo (Ene 15, 2010)

Ok espero noticias, el QSC1700 ya lo conosco asi que lo voy a volver a estudiar un poco.

Saludos.


----------



## josesoto (Ene 20, 2010)

Saludos  a todos los del foro, bueno para empezar  a no confundir   con un qsc  5050rmx o 1700,  qsc 5050 lleva  mosfet  y driver con  un integrado LM 311  el cual hace  pasar  el voltaje  mediante un mosfet  irf1407 solo cuando lo requiere o sea cuando se le exija potencia   son de clase h ,  y como reconocer que es un qsc  los  colectores  de los transisitoes de salida van a tierra y no llevan ailante como los demas amplificadores    y el 1700 es directo no tiene mosfet


----------



## stan1975 (Ene 21, 2010)

hola amigos ya tengo el diagrama del amplificador dauphin que aparece en fotos, pero quiero que sepan que no lo puedo hacer funcionar, me marca error la simulacion, a la salida del opam pin 7 amplifica demasiado y a la salida de los transistores no amplifica, dejen decirles que usa transistores 2sc5200 y 2sa1943  12 y 12 pero en su lugar utilice mjl21193 y su complemento 10 y 10 , espero puedan ver del porque el error ayudar, tambien subo la simulacion del 1.5kw de rott eliot con el  preamplificador del dauphin y con una carga de 2.4 ohms  para que veqan la diferencia, saludos


----------



## stan1975 (Ene 26, 2010)

hola amigos, reciban un saludo tengo una solitud para los amigos expertos en el tema, ando buscando disipadores de calor para este tipo de amplificadores en particular uno de 34 cm de largo por 12.5cm de ancho y 3 cm de espesor con rejillas, encontre uno pero esta muy caro:
http://www.newark.com/wakefield-thermal-solutions/392-300ab/heat-sink/dp/97F953
o uno parecido a este, si alguien lo tiene yo se lo compro o sabe donde los vende se los agradeceria de corazon. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2010)

stan1975 dijo:


> ... ando buscando disipadores de calor para este tipo de amplificadores en particular uno de 34 cm de largo por 12.5cm de ancho y 3 cm de ....


Mira por aquí: http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## oZon (Feb 19, 2010)

Holas

el PEAVEY CS800 es uno de los que mejor potencia tiene yo no lo arme pero mis amigos si y suena de lo terrible se conectan 4 bajos tipo bass reflex (supongo que los cerwin vega funcionan igual) pues hizo temblar todo.

por si a alguien le interesa y lo quiere armar los pcbs

los tome con camara de celular por eso no se ve bien algunos lugares pero es cuestion de seguir el circuito.

saludos 

oZon


----------



## josesoto (Abr 24, 2010)

Hola. Bueno decirles que  me   toco  tener  un qsc 3800 y lo tengo la placa  original  lo escane  aver que dicen  ya estoy en proceso de clonacion 

el  otro lado de la placa    talvez les virva de algo  de estos poderes son muy pocos que quedan  en todo el mundo  la verdad que  para mi son los mejores en resistencia  ya que no se queman facilmente  como los que hay ahora,  y los que tienen un qsc 3800  lo cuidad como una reliquia  y con razon  yo no lo venderia por nada  atte jose soto


----------



## jose31 (May 9, 2013)

hola como estan aque voltaje se calibran las bias de la 3800 y ha cuanto se gradua el control de ganancia de 5k


----------



## detonador666 (Sep 2, 2013)

Saludos; mpx5050 de QSC no sirve para bajos muy pobre factor de amortiguamiento mala calidad de audio ráfagas de potencia no senoidal continua. Mejor armar o comprar un clase d Yamaha.


----------



## vancho1203 (Sep 2, 2013)

detonador666 dijo:


> Saludos; mpx5050 de QSC no sirve para bajos muy pobre factor de amortiguamiento mala calidad de audio ráfagas de potencia no senoidal continua. Mejor armar o comprar un clase d Yamaha.



Cordial saludo

Amigo he tenido la experiencia de escuchar un mx 505 de QSC audio y es poder al limite... no se le arrugan a nada... 3 de esas para 16 cerwin vega y puso a temblar el estadio... asi que no es tan cierto eso que no sirven para sub's.

Cordialmente


----------



## gregoriorg (Mar 18, 2016)

stan1975 dijo:


> hola amigos ya tengo el diagrama del amplificador dauphin que aparece en fotos, pero quiero que sepan que no lo puedo hacer funcionar, me marca error la simulacion, a la salida del opam pin 7 amplifica demasiado y a la salida de los transistores no amplifica, dejen decirles que usa transistores 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 12 y 12 pero en su lugar utilice mjl21193 y su complemento 10 y 10 , espero puedan ver del porque el error ayudar, tambien subo la simulacion del 1.5kw de rott eliot con el preamplificador del dauphin y con una carga de 2.4 ohms para que veqan la diferencia, saludos


 Puedes subir el diagrama? para cotejarlo con la simulación ya que las resistencias de 22M.ohoms se me hacen muy altas, también me interesa el ampli.


----------

